# Isabel



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Well folks, looks like old Isabel painted a big bull's eye on my @ss.  So, if that happens, I have two choices. Evacuate all like all the poor slobs who are going to get stuck on I-16 trying to get out, or taking a plane or bus out. Maybe I should take a vacation and go home and visit the girlfriend or go fishing up in VA. Hmmmmm


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll be happy to fish with you in VA. Its only been about 100 years since a hurricane hit GA, but you never know. I've been watching this one very closely, almost every hour I check. We really won't have a clue 'til about Tuesday. Its a Cat5 monster, and I just hope it decides to go fishing. Right now, just about anything is possible. There are just so many things it can do at this time. The models show it flinging just about any direction. From what I read, it all depends on troughs and ridges to the north, and an upper level low to the south. Hope that makes sense to someone. I don't have a clue....


----------



## tigerbytes1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

It has been a long time since a hurricane hit Georgia - I think if I had to pick a coastal state to be in the Southeast during hurricane season, I would pick Ga, but you never know. Planning on going fishing next week with mac the knife in Myrtle Beach - hope that won't be a problem.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

yeah it seems like they always forcast them to go to Georgia and SOuth Carolina but they always end up coming up the Cape Fear in NC. My theory is that the GUlf Stream gets so close near there then it hits that big river and just follows it up. ANybody else got an idea?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken, I think the last storm to hit Ga was 1894. Gulf stream...that seems logical. Ga is kinda in a big cove...not stuck out there like N. Carolina and Virginia.


----------



## frog (Sep 16, 2002)

emanuel said:


> *Well folks, looks like old Isabel painted a big bull's eye on my @ss.  So, if that happens, I have two choices. Evacuate all like all the poor slobs who are going to get stuck on I-16 trying to get out, or taking a plane or bus out. Maybe I should take a vacation and go home and visit the girlfriend or go fishing up in VA. Hmmmmm *


I can only suggest one thing. Leave yourself plenty of time to get out. In other words, don't wait to evac until it's too late.

I learned that the hard way. I was caught in the rain from a feeder band about 5 miles from home and it was raining so hard that it nearly stalled the motor out. I had to turn into the first driveway that I could get to and ask a total stranger if I could come in out of the storm.

Everything turned out OK but I learned a valuable lesson.

God willing, Isabel will turn north and miss the east coast. In the meantime, we all need to be planning ahead right now.

Frog


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'd wait take a wait-and-see approach until early next week. It could go anywhere. But if it looks like it's headed your way, frog's right. Don't take any stupid chances. Get out.

The only decent hurricane I ever experienced was Gloria in the 80's in Va. Beach. The worst of it missed us, but it was still amazing the carnage it created.

On the whole, I wouldn't worry about it. It's almost always Florida or the Carolinas/Virginia that get ripped in these things.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

yea they usuaully drive themselves right up the cape fear basin


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

For your viewing pleasure, you can check here to see one of the current 5 day forcasts. So far, so bad for me and my Myrtle trip, but so far this storm seems to be defying all predictions on movement....

5 day map


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Emanuel,

If this monster does not take a drastic change in course I'm going to have to cancel my fishing trip I'll get over it . I am concerned for you and everyone else along the coast. Make shur you play it safe. A visit to VA looks like a good plan.

GOOD LUCK>>>BE SAFE


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

just dropped the wind speed a whopping 20 mph mabe thats a gud sign u know after the storm goes through fishn aughta b awesome  hope ya aint got no daredevil surfermen down that way  be safe n hold on to your hats


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Well, the forecasts are looking a bit better now for FL, GA, and SC. Still looking iffy for NC. Keep turning baby, keep turning!!!

Updated.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yep...TURN BABY<<<<<<<TURN!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

maybe graze n-carolina then a hard turn east


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

EMANUAL......YOURE SAFE but hatteras and hampton rds gonna get their clock cleaned


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Dang thing is probably going to come up the Chesapeake and give me a kiss. Oh well, I'm ready (or will be).


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Like we aint already had enough rain , shoot they"ll prolly be a lotta trees coming down from the winds as soaked as the ground already is hold onto your hats cuz its a coming


----------

